
Facebook Acquires Social Travel Startup Nextstop - nreece
http://www.insidefacebook.com/2010/07/08/facebook-acquires-social-travel-startup-nextstop/
======
c1sc0
I work in the travel industry & the ITA deal and now this is certainly of
concern for us. It seems as if the big search (Google) & networking (Facebook)
players have decided to move into the content business. I can't blame them
because the whole travel sector is ripe for some major changes. Specifically
for Facebook it makes total sense to move into the content/recommendation
field: why should I trust a random review site when I can get recommendations
directly from my friends? The next logical step would be for Google of
Facebook to introduce an ecommerce component, _then_ they will really stir up
the commission-based travel sector. Killing off the traditional real-life
travel agency was only the beginning ...

------
adrianwaj
The article mentions 100,000 recommendations made on Nextstop. Great. Chance
has it, but I came across <http://www.geckogo.com/> via
[http://googlemapsmania.blogspot.com/2010/07/get-up-go-
with-g...](http://googlemapsmania.blogspot.com/2010/07/get-up-go-with-
geckogo.html) today and it has about 975,000 discoveries and 200,000 reviews.
Seems like the Plenty of Fish for travellers, and I'll be examining it for why
it has become that way.

~~~
paulgb
Interestingly, GeckoGo was part of Facebook's REV program. IIRC this means
Facebook owns some equity in GeckoGo.

<http://fbfund.com/teams/>

